# aber GT die frage GT, was ist das gefühl ???



## Kint (12. November 2006)

so nachdem das sonst aussartet hier ein neuer fred. entscheidet selbst ob das ein hit wird oder er in der versenkung verschwindet....


bezugnehmend hierauf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3177924&postcount=2485


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

lol ok nett  sag du mal aus deinen fahrerrichen erfahrungen das gefühl was GT ist.
 Geschwindigkeit ???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (12. November 2006)

Was soll ein GT schon anders können als jedes andere Rad? 
Das Fahrrad besteht ja zu 2/3 aus Anbauteilen, die Restlichen paar Rohre aus Stahl, Alu, Carbon oder Titan sind ja nur Beiwerk. 

Es fällt mir schwer den Mythos GT hier in ein paar Zeilen aus meiner Sicht darzustellen. 

Ich sag nur soviel, meine GT`s stehen bei mir im Schlafzimmer. 

Cu Danni


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

meins wenn ich könnte platz mäßig auch schön das es jemanden gibt der das selbe macht wie ich machen würde ich "liebe" mein bike.   

es macht spaßauf seinem rad zu fahren und die freiheit zu genießen egal welches wetter oder ??? das gefühl radsport ist Schön egal welches Bike jeder liebt und pflegt es das schöne ist mann weiß was mann geschaft hat nach einer schönen tour


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

mein gefühl ist mehr eine lebenseinstellung die sich nach über 13 jahren gt besitz und noch längerem mtbing entwickelt hat.

habe mein erstes bike 2mal gecrasht, ein kettler alu war das - so ziemlich die ersten ALU mainstream mtb's dies in deutschland damals gab (so 1990)

zweimal am steuerrohr gecrasht. den rahmen dann entsorgt und auf die suche nach einem neuen bike gemacht.

1993 wurde ich in einem shop in dernäheren umgebung fündig, und es war 1. ein bike das mir passte (22" rahmen) zweitens ein gt stahlbike, 3. das schönste bike was ich bis dahin gesehn hatte. von gt selbst hatte ich damals ungefähr so viel ahnung wie du. ich habs dann gekauft, es kostete 2200 mark, also 1100. WOHLGEMERKT für ein starrbike. das bike hab ich einfach nur bewegt, es ist (war) ein traum, der rahmen ist UNGLAUBLICH steif für ein stahlbike auch in  22". da man meiner meinung nach nur auf einenm wege die bikemarken wirklich unterscheidnen kann bzw einschätzen kann, und zwar beim fahren ist das eine offenbarung gewesen. 22" stahlbikes sind damals nie so wirklich steif gewesen. Ich habe mit dem bike alles gemacht, auch das was 93 als dowhnhill galt. ein absolutes universalgenie das bike, mit dem du vom cc rennen bis zum trial so ziemlich alles machen konntest, (natürlich in der entsprechenden rahmenhöhe). es ging einfach nix kaputt. ein kumpel hat damals auf einem serein zaskar trial gemacht - macht er wahrscheinlich noch heute.

zeit wanderte weiter und ich habe die geschichte von gt und deren modelle weiterverfolgt, habe ein zaskar gesehn, ein rts, ein lts, alles traumbikes, die auch dank des supererfolgreichen teams eine riesen medienpräsenz im bike sport hatte. vielleicht heutzutage mit cannondale zu vergleichen.... damals war der vergleich klar....  immer unerreichbar teuer für mich, denn ich habe mir meine fahrräder immer und ausschliesslich selbst finanziert

das fahrgefühl bei gt ist bei mir eine zusammensetzung dessen was ich mit gt erlebt habe. ich habe mein bike als reiserad bewegt - super, als rennmachine, sehr gut, als stadtbike/renner - fantastisch. der rahmen gibt einfach nur vortrieb, man kurbelt bis man kotzt.... 

habe vor drei tagen ein beschleunigungsrennen gegen einen bus über die distanz einer haltestelle gewonnen... sehr nett solche erfahrungen. 

was für mich das gt gefühl ausmacht ist folgendes:

1. unglaublich steif 
2. halbar bis zum umfallen (die meisten modelle  )
3. sehr innovativ - sowohl technisch als auch im marketing
4. das gefühl ein gt - was besonderes zu fahren (auch preis - rennteam) 
5. die optik....genial.
6. die variabilität, ein bike für alle fälle, für alle einsatzbereiche, für alle lebensabschnitte
7. die historie. siehe AUCH wikipedia
8. persönliche erlebnisse

schlussendlich ist mein gt gefühl wohl eine quintessenz aus dem gefühl zuhause zu sein wenn ich drauf sitze, dem gefühl auch mit einem 93er gt uptodate zu sein und konkurrenzfähig zu sein, den fahreigenschaften....

ich könnte nicht sagen ok, ich will jetzt die kante runter also brauch ich mehr fweg, sondern ich würde denken - ok ich komm jetzt nicht runter also wie muss ich an mir arbeiten dass das klappt. 

ein gt eben...

ungefär das was du suchst ?


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich sag nur soviel, meine GT`s stehen bei mir im Schlafzimmer.




dto....eins direkt neben dem bett...


----------



## GTdanni (12. November 2006)

Na siehst du, wir meinen doch beide das selbe. 

Ich hab auch noch 2 andere Marken im Schlafzimmer(ist ein extra Zimmer) stehen aber zu GT hab ich eben eine besondere Bindung. 
Nimm dir zum Beispiel mal nen Stapel Bike Zeitschriften von Anfang bis Ender der 90er zum lesen vor, da erfährst du einiges zum Thema GT. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (12. November 2006)

Ich glaube da hat Kint, alles gesagt, was das ganze ausmacht. Außerdem steht auch nicht ohne Grund in der jetzigen BIKE-Ausgabe GARY TURNER in der Hall of Fame. Die Bikes sind einfach was besonderes. Ich denke man kann die Marke mit den Kleins, Yetis und wie sie alle hießen auf eine Stufe stellen. Specialized hat zwar das Biken für die Msse populär gemacht, aber zu den Juwelen der Bikebranche haben diese Räder nie gezählt. Es war immer Massenware. Gut aber leider ohne Kultfaktor.


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

und  da bilder oft merh sagen alst 1000 worte mal hier ein paar gt impressionen:


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

Zunächst ein mal danke und wow hammer das is cool von dir 
und danke das du das erzählst aber es ist war ich persöhnlich liebe mein bike dar mals mein erstes bmx lenker bruch ich fuhr und hatte mein lenker in der hand lol denken einige jetzt was passiert wenn mann ohne lenker fährt       mann fällt auf die fresse fazit platzwunde am kopf und fahrrad im arsch ich habe im dem moment mehr sorgen um mein bike gemacht als um mich ich habe das teil geliebt es wurde ,ich war 10 ,von meinen eltern in den müll geschmissen dann bekahm ich ein neues ein terrafox eines der ersten alu mit federgabel forne  geil ich habe es heute noch es häng in der garage an der wand und dieses bike wurde 5 mal geklaut und nach dem letzten klau war es kern schrott aber ich habe es heute noch und das weil die erinnerung an das teil so geil ist das ich das auch noch in 10 jahren haben werde und darüber hinaus jetzt mein big hit 2 einfach genial das teil is zwar kein gt was ihr ja fahrt aber es ist geil drauf zu sitzten und die freiheit beim fahren zu genießen 


Gt werde ich warscheinlich auch mal aus probieren weil auf ebener strecke viel fahren geht damit besser es kann aber auch sein das ich mir ein rennrad hole aber nur um schnell von a nach b zu kommen und für langstrecken touren mit freunden ich hoffe es besteht mal die möglichkeit das wir mal aufeinander treffen


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gut aber leider ohne Kultfaktor.



nanana... speci epic ultimate vergessen ? das einzige das ich mir holen würde.... 

und mal zu den pics:

1. muffe vom sts
2. titan un dtitan / stahl misch bikes.
3. track bike
4. ricochet von ende der 80 (trial bike von hansrey - achtung stahl atarr doppelbrücke)
5. hybrid bmx rahmen mit 26er lrs. original von ende der 80er ! innovativ oder was....
6. wohnzimmerwand
7. rts 5cm federweg
8.ohne worte von 92
9. hello my name is....
10. hadley naben.... jaah.
11. ein sts (carbon lobo)

wer jetzt nicht schwach wird wird gt wohl niemals verstehen....
#

und gt ist nicht nbur für die ebene. check mal das it1 oder das dhi.... ernsthaft nicht nur labern sondern auch mal gucken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

bild 11 is cool welche preis lage ist sowas ?????


----------



## Kint (12. November 2006)

neu lag das damals bei 5000 


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

na geht doch noch dachte schon es läge so bei  6000Euro


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (12. November 2006)

danke kint für die info
wo wohnst du eigendlich ??


----------



## GTdanni (12. November 2006)

Der Lobo STS DH kostete 1998 bei Sportimport 9299 DM 

Wohlgemerkt nur der Rahmen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## korat (12. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> neu lag das damals bei 5000 



wohlgemerkt nur der rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (12. November 2006)

ups knapp zu spät


----------



## GTdanni (12. November 2006)

Ich hätte es auch viel eher geschrieben wollte aber noch im Katalog nachschauen . 

Cu Danni


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. November 2006)

Also ich bin 95ig zum Biken gekommen. Habe mit einem Freund diverse Bike-Prospekte und Zeitschriften geschmökert, wir haben mit Freunde gesprochen - da hörte ich zum ersten mal  da kenn ich einen der fährt ein GT Zaskar extrem teuer und geil So nun musste man sich diese Marke GT mal  genauer ansehen. Wieder wurden Zeitschriften und Prospekte organisiert und gewälzt. Dann kam gerade das LTS auf den Markt, es sah einfach geil aus und es war unendlich teuer. In den Zeitschriften versprachen auch die Testberichte sensationelles, zig Rennen wurden gewonnen. 
Auf jeden Fall ich - war infiziert, so,  Bike musste her. Ich sparte fast ein Jahr und in Frühjahr 96ig konnte ich mir ein LTS kaufen,..punkrock! Es kamen auf einmal fast jeden Tag ein Bekannter oder Freund um sich das Bike anzusehen und um eine Runde drehen zu dürfen. Es wurde abgemessen und philosophiert und es war wirklich eines der ersten Fully das funktionierte (meine Meinung)! Kurz gesagt es war fast wie wenn man einen neuen Porsche hätte! 
Im selben Jahr war ich auch noch in Kaprun beim DH-Rennen, da waren alle Stars die auf GT fuhren, King und der Franzose wo ich nicht weiß wie man seinen Namen schreibt. Es war, glaub ich, wirklich die glorreichste Zeit der Bike Geschichte das hat einen geprägt, man glaubte man ist ein Teil davon! 
Echt ne Wahnsinns Zeit!  Ein GT Fan für immer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. November 2006)

Die sind wohl eher was für HBC...oder !??


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2006)

Bei mir fing alles 1990! an. Ich war junger Vater, auf drängen meiner damaligen Frau habe ich das Motorradfahren aufgegeben.....
Und mir dann mein erstes Mountainbike gekauft. Ich wohnte damals in der Nähe von Kassel, dort war ich dann auch bei einem Fahrradhändler zu besuch. Der hatte ein traumhaft schönes Bike im Schaufenster- ein Schneeweisses Avalanche von GT. Ich hatte bis dahin noch nie etwas von GT gehört (von allen anderen auch nicht!) aber dieses Bike.... ....
Meine Frau flippte völlig aus als ich ernst haft mit dem Verkäufer zu verhandeln begann. "Über 2000 Mark für ein Fahrrad, Du spinnst wohl" waren, so glaube ich, Ihre Worte. Ich hab mich wieder mal breitschlagen lassen und hab damals ein Giant "Coldrock" mit LX Komplettausstattung für 1100 Mark gekauft, selbst das war schon unglaublich viel Geld. Es folgten noch ein Katarga-Fully, Bleischwer, schecht ausgestattet und teuer. Dann baute ich das erste mal ein Rad selbst auf, ein Focus Vario Expert Rahmen und ich begann wirklich intensiv Rad zu fahren. Und dann, dieses Jahr im März, war es dann so weit: ich ersteigerte einen nagelneuen Avalanche 2.0 Rahmen. Das Rad wurde nur mit hochwertigen Komponenten aufgebaut und ist eine Offenbarung. Noch nie, auch nicht annähernd, habe ich mich so wohl auf einem Rad gefühlt. Seit ich dieses Rad besitze, stehen alle anderen Räder fast nur noch im Fahrradschuppen. Dieses Jahr hat das Avalanche allein ca. 4500 Km gefahren, die anderen zusammen ca.2500 Km. Nun ist auch noch ein Klassiker dazu gekommen, ein 1994 gebautes Avalanche. Auch dieses Rad (hat jetzt ca. 400 Km gelaufen in knapp zwei Wochen) ist einfach genial zu fahren und braucht den Vergleich mit modernen Hardtails nicht zu scheuen.
Ich habe mir meinen Traum vom GT verwirklicht, die beiden Avalanches werden sicher nicht die letzten Räder von GT sein. GT zu fahren ist, auch dank der Leute hier im Forum, etwas ganz besonderes. Zu diesen Rädern ensteht einfach eine Beziehung die man nur schwer beschreiben kann. Ich jedenfalls kann nicht in den Fahrradschuppen ohne sie kurz zu bewegen oder noch ein Staubkörnchen wegzuwischen.... 

Und eins noch: Irgendwann, wenn alles passt, wird auch ein schneeweisses Avalanche aus Stahl  in meinem Besitz sein, das wird dann vermutlich nicht im Schuppen stehen.....


----------



## cleiende (13. November 2006)

Kennt Ihr noch die Schuhwerbung Reintreten und sich wohlfühlen? Mehr kann man nicht sagen. 1992 ein Karakoram (zu groß gekauft, 20), dann habe ich 1994 einen reduzierten Zaskar-Rahmen erworben, violett eloxiert wollt damals eh keiner, also DM 800,-.
Das war es dann, infiziert, das Zeus Rennrad wurde verkauft und das Zaskar in Dauerbetrieb genommen. Bis 1998 im (Hobby-)Renneinsatz, danach am Wochenende und seit 2000 täglich zur Arbeit (ausser es regnet so eklig wie heute). Mittlerweile hat es um die 25.000 km runter und fühlt sich immer noch gut an, im Gelände wird das Übergewicht durch das Handling locker ausgeglichen. 
Aber am Ende ist es wohl wirklich ein Gewöhnung an die Geometrie der Rahmen, die einen zum Fan einer Marke werden lässt. GTs waren immer lang und sind es heute noch. 


Der o.g. frz Fahrer war Nicolas Vouilloz, brettert heute auf vier Rädern über die Piste. Damaliger Slogan in der LTS-Werbung war Time flieswhen youre on a GT.


----------



## alf2 (13. November 2006)

Das scheint ja ein "damals als ich jung war"-thread zu werden 
Ich schließe mich da mal an.

Ich habe mir 91 mein erstes bike gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein robustes bike mit vernünftigen bremsen. Nach dem Besuch der zwei!!! Radgeschäfte, die damals in Wien MTBs führten, war mir klar dass sich das nicht ausgehen würde. In einem Geschäft riet man mir sehr zu Simplon (daneben führten sie noch Rocky Mountain), im anderen Geschäft zur Eigenmarke "Sator" (daneben führten sie noch Specialized, Marin, Jamis und GT). 

Nachdem man mir das *GT- Zaskar*, welches mir so gefiel *ausgeredet* hatte (*Alu hält nicht, die Suntour Schaltung ist mit Shimano nicht vergleichbar, GT baut eigentlich Bmx Räder,...*), verließ ich das Geschäft mit einem 13,7 kg schweren Sator Eigenmarken- Stahlbomber mit Deore DX Ausstattung. Bezahlt hatte ich dafür 14.000 öS (etwas mehr als 1.000 ), das Zaskar hätte nur mehr 3.000 öS mehr gekostet. 

Ich fuhr dennoch fast 3 Jahre damit, bis es gestohlen wurde. Dann kaufte ich mir ein Kona Kilauea, welches damals Fahrrad des Jahres war. Ich wollte ein leichtes Rad und das Kona wog damals von der Stange unter 11kg. Doch es entsprach überhaupt nicht meinen Anforderungen: Der Stahlrahmen war zwar extrem leicht, aber das Tretlager flexte im Wiegetritt und die Gabel bog sich bergab immer bedenklich. Also bekam meine Freundin das Kona und ich suchte mir ein neues Rad.

Eher zufällig stieß ich wieder auf *GT*, das *bravado LE* von 94 hatte es mir angetan. Ein schönes dunkles Blau und ein Tange Concept Prestige Rahmen in Verbindung mit einer kompetten XT - das sollte mein Rad werden. Allerdings kostete es damals knapp 2000, also kaum weniger als ein Zaskar (es gefiel mir aber besser). Da machte mir mein Händler ein tolles Angebot: das bravado LE-Vorjahresmodell um ein Drittel verbilligt. Da mir die Lackierung (GT-Teamlackierung) nicht gefiel, hat es dann doch noch etwas gedauert, bis ich mich dafür entschied.

Die Lackierung habe ich zwar lange gehasst, das Rad aber geliebt. Es war steif, hatte ausreichend Reifenfreiheit, harmonierte toll mit der Federgabel, die ich ihm bald verpasste und wurde mein langjähriger Begleiter: Ich bin Rennen und Marathons damit gefahren, habe eine Ausbildung zum MTB-Lehrwart absolviert und habe im Laufe der Zeit jeden einzelnen Anbauteil verschlissen und ausgetauscht. Das Rad begleitet mich nun schon seit 12 Jahren und hat die wildesten Sachen mitgemacht - die er abgesehen von einem etwas geschundenen Lack - problemlos überstanden hat. 

Mit dem bravado Rahmen war ich so zufrieden, dass lange Zeit kein Wunsch aufkam mir etwas anderes zu kaufen (ich hab mir zwar noch 2 andere Räder gekauft, bin aber trotzdem meist mit dem GT gefahren). Im letzten Jahr hab ich mir dann doch ein Fully gekauft. Es ist wieder ein GT geworden: Ein *IDXC 1.0* in blau, der Farbe in der ich damals das bravado wollte. Das bravado le zieht nun den Kinderanhänger. Nachdem ich dann doch auch noch was silber glänzendes haben wollte, hab ich mir vor kurzem noch ein *Avalanche 0.5 *gekauft.


----------



## kingmoe (13. November 2006)

Ich wollte in den Mitte der 80er unbedingt ein GT haben - Mama und Papa fanden 1000,- DM für ein kleines Fahrrad aber zu großes Geld  
Dabei war doch Eddy Fiola mein absoluter Gott...
So mussten 3 Mittelklasse-BMX ihr Leben unter meinem jugendlichen (und leicht schmerzfreien) Körper aushauchen und erst viel später kam Mitte der 90er endlich (!!!) ein Avalanche ins Haus. Dann nahm die Sucht ihren Lauf - und es macht einfach riesigen Spaß, alte Stahlrösser, Alubüchsen und seit einigen Monaten ja auch ein modernes Fully mit den 2 Buchstaben zu reiten.

Yippie!


----------



## Kruko (13. November 2006)

Seit 1991 bin ich mittlerweile schon am Biken. Meistens waren es solide NoName-Rahmen die mit den entsprechenden Komponeten ausgestattet waren. 2003 war es dann soweit. Nachdem ich die Rahmen schon immer bewundert habe, war bei EBAY ein nagelneuer Zaskar Bj. 97 drin. Da gab es kein Halten mehr. Es ist das beste Bike, was ich bisher hatte, absolut steif und bekanntlich unverwüstlich. Mittlerweile sind es drei (nur drei :-( ), aber wer einmal den Virus GT entdeckt hat, kommt selten davon los. Muss mal, wenn das LTS fertig ist, ein paar Fotos reinstellen.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. November 2006)

*Mit dem Mountainbike seit 1990 unterwegs .

Stahl - ungefedert - nicht GT 

1998 dann der Supergau . 

Kauf eines 96er LTS Themoplast  - günstig für "nur" 3000DM ( natürlich nur der Rahmen ) - der Besitzer des Radladens hatte ein Zaskar in ballburnished - ein Traum . 

Dann nach und nach das LTS aufgebaut .

2004 ein runtergerittenes Tequesta erstanden und komplett restauriert - neuer Lack -weiß - und alte Xt-Komponenten - so geil - die Classiksucht hatte mich erwischt

2006 dann endlich ein Zaskar erstanden - jaja die Bucht - dieses Bike ist mit das schönste was es gibt - der Rahmen   - das Eloxal  - die Fahreigenschaften   - alles so schön

Die letzte Zählung brachte es ans Tageslicht - 9 GT´s - ja ich bin süchtig und was für eine Ausrede habt ihr ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. November 2006)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> *
> 
> ja ich bin süchtig und was für eine Ausrede habt ihr ?*



keine ? braucht man eine bei gt ? ich denke nicht.... 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Irgendwann, wenn alles passt, wird auch ein schneeweisses Avalanche aus Stahl  in meinem Besitz sein, das wird dann vermutlich nicht im Schuppen stehen.....



das hier ? 





 

und wo isser denn jetzt hin ? er hier ? du ?
-=[Hc-B]=-|CTP

- naj anoch zwei drei sachen zu dem lobo.
das ist ein dowhnhill rahmen der von 98 bis 2000 gebaut wurde ( das system - der sts (carbon variante nur 98)) 150 mm Fw an viergelenk mit pullshock sy<stem. un ja der rahmen lag in der sts version bei 5000. die aluversion siehst du an meiner wophnzimmerwand rechts oben. und aktuelle gt dowhnhillbikes siehst du nicht nur bei lupo und cyclery , speedyr sondern auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3180952&postcount=2506

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3180855&postcount=2505

das sind allerdings i drive räder also antriebsneutrale fahrwerke. aktuelle dh fullies eben.


IT 1:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3082386&postcount=29

zum fahrgefühl beim it1 wirds schwer berichte zu finden denn das ist wie das sts lobo mehr so ein prestige objekt. 25 stück für deutschland und unsagbar teuer.....

das gezeigte sts ist übrigens nicht meins, (rücklicht   ) aber ich hatte auch mal eins.


----------



## Kruko (14. November 2006)

Tja, da isser wech, dabei steht beim großen E was schönens für HC-B drin.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Top-GT-Lobo-STS-...1QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vielleicht können wir Ihn ja bald bei uns begrüßen


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (26. November 2006)

ja danke das ihr euch soviel mühe macht find ich toll  eure geschichten sind voll cool und interessant ich finde es klasse das ihr so begeistert schreibt über eure bikes es ist toll sowas zu sehen was einen begeistert und ja ich werde gucken das ich mir eine GT hole und wollte wissen ob ihr mir ein paar tipps geben könnt bin gt anfänger bitte berücksichtigen also XT shimano is gut oder??? naja empfehlungen wären  nicht schlecht danke an alle GT leute


----------



## Iceman (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Bei sovielen "GT-Süchtigen" muss ich doch auch gleich mal....

Mein XCR 5000 begleitet mich mittlerweile seit 7 Jahren, und von der originalen Ausstattung ist ausser dem Rahmen nichts mehr vorhanden. Die Basis war gut, der rest eher nicht. Original kommt das XCR 5000, heute i-drive mit einer 8-fach Acera-schaltung, Suntour-Gabel und Felgenbremsen an.

Umbauten:
Gabel von Suntour auf RS Judy XC, dann zu RS Psylo Race und zuletzt auf RS Tora 318 U-Turn.

Schaltung gewechselt von Shimano Acera auf Shimano XT, und danach ein Totalwechsel auf SRAM X-9

Bremsen gewechselt von NoName V-Brake auf Magura Julie ( nie wieder..) und dann auf Shimano BR-M 556.
Vordere Scheibe gewechselt von 160 auf 203. 180er gab es leider damals noch nicht, und heute würde ich wohl nicht mehr wechseln.

Lenker gewechselt von Riser-bar auf eine flachen lenker (mir fällt der Name nicht ein), PRM T-6001.

Vorbau von einem NoName über Syncros, hinüber zu Thompson 90 mm.

Sattelstütze von Noname auf Thompson (die mit dem ovalen Innenrohr).

Kurbel von irgendso einem sauschweren Gelumpe auf Shimano Deore, dann auf LX, und zuletzt auf eine wunderschöne FSA in schwarz, mit schwarzen Kettenblättern.

Laufradsatz von einem Rigida auf einen Mavic 317, mit silbernen XT-naben, bis zum Ausfall des Freilaufes. Danach X717 mit schwarzen XT-Naben.

Und als Sahnestück das Federbein: Gewechselt von einem Stahlfederbein auf ein Fox-Federbein, und dann, Achtung: DT-Swiss SSD 210L mit Lockout.

Reifen sind saisonal bedingt, im Sommer eher Racing Ralph, oder, da das Bike ganz in schwarz und grün gehalten ist, Michelin Jet-s in schwarz grün.Im Winter haben ich meistens die super haftenden Hutchinson Spyder drauf, oder die Nokian W106 mit den Spikes bei Glatteis.

Wenn ich mir diese Liste mal wieder ansehe, so habe ich mich schon oft gefragt, warum ich nicht ein anderes Bike gekauft habe. Ein paar mal habe ich mir ein Stevens F9 oder F10 angesehen, doch ich hänge an meinem GT, und würde es nie hergeben. Ich fürchte mich jetzt schon vor dem Tag, wo der Rahmen seinen Geist aufgibt.....

@=[Hc-B]=-|CTP
Shimano XT ist schon ok, aber bevor du dich festlegst, schau zuerst, ob die neuen Rapid-Fire shifter dir liegen, oder Dual-Control. Persönlich kann ich noch SRAM X-9 empfehlen, die ist gleichwertig mit XT.


----------



## Skaot-23 (13. Dezember 2006)

Mahlzeit und Moinsen,

Ich selber habe so um 93 mit Biken angefangen, damals noch mit einem 400 Mark Rad mit Dynamo etc.. Irgendwann habe ich mir auch mal eine Bike gekauft mit einer Foto-Serie von Hans-Rey mit einem blauem Zaskar mit Mag21. In der gleichen Zeitschrift war auch ein Rahmen Test in dem auch der Zaskar LE Rahmen vorgestellt wurde. Seitdem wusste ich : So ein Ding brauche ich!
Finanziell war das jedoch eine Unmöglichkeit für mich (Rahmenpreis damals 1800 Mark). Ca 1/2 Jahr später habe ich mir dann mein heutiges Bike aufgebaut, ein Titanal-Rahmen, damals mit Starrgabel inzwischen mit einer Mag21. Zeitgleich holte sich ein Bekannter von mir ein GT Tequesta in blau. Abgesehen von der sch.... Rapid-Fire Schaltung hatte das Rad einen genialen vortrieb. 

Bis heute habe ich leider noch kein GT aber das Zaskar gehört zu meinen absoluten Traumbikes und irgendwann kommt mir so eins noch ins Haus...


----------



## -=[Hc-B]=-|CTP (6. Mai 2007)

hallo an alle gt leute die mir mal geschrieben hatten is schon was her und deswegen wollt ich das thema gt und die damit verbundene frage noch mal aufleben lassen also schreibt mal wieder wat schönes freu mich auf rück meldung 




habe endlich wieder i-net  XD ^^


----------



## Backfisch (6. Mai 2007)

1991 oder 92 kaufte sich mein älterer Bruder sein erstes Auto, einen VW-Bus für 800DM. 450DM hat er sich von mir geliehen, und da ich das Geld nach einem Jahr noch nicht wiederbekommen hatte habe ich dann sein Fahrrad in Zahlung genommen. Es war ein einfarbig roter Timberline-Rahmen mit richtig guten Parts dran, den ein Kumpel meines Bruders für ihn aufgebaut hatte. GTs gab es damals sehr wenige, die meisten in unserer Kleinstadt fuhren Hercules, Winora, Kettler oder Kynast "MTBs", was der Händler halt so verkauft hat. Ich hab das Bike ein paar Jahre gefahren bis es mir dann 1996 in Hamburg geklaut wurde. Seitdem trauere ich ihm nach. Mittlerweile habe ich ein Centurion das auch sehr gut fährt, aber mein GT vermisse ich noch immer. Als dann letztes Jahr ein Stadtrad hermusste habe ich bei eBay ein altes Stahl-GT gefunden (nur ein Talera, aber für die Stadt reichts). Für mich ist es perfekt: Ich sitze auf einem GT und (fast) jeder andere denkt "was ist denn das für ein olles Teil". Mir reicht es ja wenn's mir gefällt.
Nun ist noch ein Lady-Outpost als "wird nicht geklaut"-Rad für meine Frau dazugekommen und vielleicht weicht der Centurion-Rahmen ja irgendwann mal einem modernen Alu-GT...

Für mich ist es also etwas Nostalgie, aber auch das Fahrgefühl (mein Timberline war einfach sauschnell) und das wunderschöne Triple Triangle Design.


----------



## Kint (6. Mai 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Für mich ist es also etwas Nostalgie, aber auch das Fahrgefühl (mein Timberline war einfach sauschnell) und das wunderschöne Triple Triangle Design.



guck mal und das bei einem rad der unteren preisregionen. war eben jedes gt was besonderes. und viele sinds heute noch....


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2007)

hab anfang 95 meinen ersten zaskar völlig unverhofft bei einem besuch im alten h&s bikediscount in bonn mitgenommen(bin eigendlich nur mitgefahren bei`m kollegen)... naja, den getuned da er "nur standart voll-xt" hatte und 97 kam dann der zweite dazu... ja, und dann kam zur jahrtausendwende hin das internetzeitalter mit ebay, und irgendwie waren da die meisten kompletträder,rahmen und teile noch wesentlich günstiger zu schießen als heute... wollte oft auch andere räder/rahmen haben, aber irgendwie ist immer nur ein zaskar nach dem anderen dazugekommen bis die zahl dann zweistellig wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Mai 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> hab anfang 95 meinen ersten zaskar völlig unverhofft bei einem besuch im alten h&s bikediscount in bonn mitgenommen(bin eigendlich nur mitgefahren bei`m kollegen)... naja, den getuned da er "nur standart voll-xt" hatte und 97 kam dann der zweite dazu... ja, und dann kam zur jahrtausendwende hin das internetzeitalter mit ebay, und irgendwie waren da die meisten kompletträder,rahmen und teile noch wesentlich günstiger zu schießen als heute... wollte oft auch andere räder/rahmen haben, aber irgendwie ist immer nur ein zaskar nach dem anderen dazugekommen bis die zahl dann zweistellig wurde...



da hatte ich meinen ersten lts 1 er her....


----------



## chrrup150 (18. Mai 2007)

Also auch ich bin ein GT- Süchtiger
Allerdings lag meine Sucht einige Jahre auf Eis.
Früher während der Schulzeit hab ich nebenbei in einem Fahrradladen gejobbt der GT verkaufte.
Soviele wunderschöne Zaskars und LTS wie da über die Ladentheke gingen und zu Besuch in den Laden kammen, da konnte mann nur süchtig werden!!!
Leider hatts bei mir finanziell nie zum einem Zaskar (ich wollte kein anderes) gereicht. Als ich dann meinen Festen Beruf erlernt hab bin ich von der ganzen MTB Sucht abgetrieben.
Irgendwann ging mir mein Beruf aber auf die Nerven und ich kündigte als die Chance sah den geilsten Beruf der Welt zu machen, so wurde ich Fahrradkurier!!!
Im Laufe meiner Kurierkariere bin ich dann zum Rennrad gewechselt.
Als dann Im Herbst letzten Jahres in unserem Kurierradshop auf einmal ein noch unverbrauchter GT- Edge Stahlrahmen in Rot auf der Theke stand war die GT- Sucht Stärker denn je!!!!
Mittlerweile hab ichs mir zu nem schönen rennrad aufgebaut und will die Rennsaison 2007 damit bestreiten.
Und auch wenns kein MTB ist dieser Rahmenn istn ein Traum 
Mit Gewissheit kann ich sagen das dies nicht mein letztes GT war.


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

sauber ! glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen suchterneuerung !
dann zeig uns mal fotos vom roten edge im zeigt her... thread !


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Willkommen im Club  

Du wirst sehen. Das ganze hier ist sehr ansteckend. Ich wünsche Dir schon jetzt viel Spaß und auf dass Du Dein Traum-MTB findest


----------

